# OFK's Pups at 4 Weeks.



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

In case you wonder why I keep posting them, several members have gotten pups from us on this board and they want to see the jokers growing up! Hope you all don't mind.

Male A-- Matthew Brown










Male B-- Cynthia Gray










Male C-- Leon










Male D-- Jessica Brooks










Male E-- Pending










Female F-- Oz Mateos










Female G-- OldFortKennels


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh they are such cuties!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh man who is leon?!!?! cuz im stealing his puppy from him!!

ok next time OFK has puppies im just gunna come steal em all 

or maybe ill purchase one. maybe.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PS: OZ YOUR NAME IS OSCAR!/!?!?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Hey that blue one is mine! male E i want him bro! call me!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> PS: OZ YOUR NAME IS OSCAR!/!?!?


I thought the sameeee thing when I read it! <3 uuuuu OZ!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am trying to envision how the pups are going to look when they are grown. The future looks goooood!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the pups are precious Andy, I'm glad to hear that they almost all have great homes already!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

They look so good and have a really nice natural puppy stance!! Hey, isn't Leon's puppy and your puppy the same picture>>>>


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What cuties! I can't wait to see how they turn out, I'm glad many of them are staying in the family so we can watch them grow


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!!!

they got so big! They don't look as fat anymore  I can't wait to bring her home!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, I fixed Leons pup!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

is that my pup hangin over the edge? LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah it is, they are so hard to tell apart but the female has a thin white line that goes over her head and the male does not.

And I THINK they are now all spoken for.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Yeah it is, they are so hard to tell apart but the female has a thin white line that goes over her head and the male does not.


man they look so cute in that wagon...

ok so she was the first to try and get out of the kiddie pool, and the first to try and get out the wagon? LOL she's gonna be a feisty one!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my boy looks good sittin there in that wagon...its the blue brindle male sittin by yours staffy daddy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

youre getting one???? GOOD DEAL!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i wanted the blue one but by the time my money was right he was gone so im getting the blue brindle. still a good looking pup


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think you will be very pleased with him. Both the brindles were the first to escape the kiddie pool!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

IM JEALOUSSSS. Theyre BEAUTIFUL pup Andy. Great job!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinkin Loca will fit her for a call name, but we're not sure on anything at this point


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the 2 brindles, they will be breath taking as adults.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I LOVE Loca OZ. I think its so cute! And from the looks of things...she MIGHT just be loca!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh my little guy is a chubby one..for now he is. i love puppy fat! love the wagon pic! so all the males have homes now?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> In case you wonder why I keep posting them, several members have gotten pups from us on this board and they want to see the jokers growing up! Hope you all don't mind.
> 
> Male A-- Currently still Open
> 
> ...


I want that black female.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This makes us all family. I like extended doggy family.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> This makes us all family. I like extended doggy family.


im too messican to be in your family bro! LOL jk jk jk :hammer:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its adopted family...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well in that case i guess LOL

do you know how much crap we're gonna get for pictures of them growin up? i dont think you have a clue yet LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

every one is gonna get so familiar with our dogs!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I WAS JUST GONNA SAY...I better see pictures like EVERY WEEK! Well make a special little forum just for OFK pups from Jess, OZ, n BPBM!!! Itll be awesome!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I wanted Male E. 

Andy will the pups have high drive?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

this thread got jacked by the nany patrol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> this thread got jacked by the nany patrol


Not anymore. Bout the pups yall... Let's keep it like that


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah those are some awesome pups!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i still can't get over the wagon pic... Just send em to me like that Andy! all in a wagon!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

me either it show cases our dogs the best i think.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol im gonna put them all in a wagon and steal em! thats how it'll happen! IN A WAGON!!

ok next time around, i am totally on that list! lolz. i love me some OFK puppies. 
BPBM your pup is gorgeous!

and so is OSCAR'S.. and leon's... cuz he was totally gunna be mine when i stole him but i guess i wont if i want a puppy in the future lmao.

and yes, i shall hijack this thread with letting you know now if you dont update pics all the time i shall be super angry! lolz.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> lol im gonna put them all in a wagon and steal em! thats how it'll happen! IN A WAGON!!
> 
> ok next time around, i am totally on that list! lolz. i love me some OFK puppies.
> BPBM your pup is gorgeous!
> ...


lol. your crazy girl. all of a sudden were gonna see mad pics of oks pups but they will be coming from megan.

i cant wait to give some lovins to my little puppy!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well we will update it next Thursday! After 5 weeks we will introduce puppy food mush to them and begin the weaning. By 6.5 weeks I would like to have them just about off of mom.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yay puppy food mush sounds so tasty!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Male A should say Matthew Brown.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

they are so freakin cute!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Fixed for Matthew Brown!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

So will the pups have a high drive?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

They should, the last litter did! They are already ripping on each others ears and brawling pretty good!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Can that be a problem for a first time owner?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well they are getting an APBT, what did you expect?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Dumb question. :hehe:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Fixed for Matthew Brown!


yeeeee hawwwww!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hey those eyes aren't blu are they i can't really tell from here?


----------

